# Urgent Kitten - Central Illinois



## AllAmericanPUP (Aug 28, 2008)

My brother found that my other brothers gf had picked this kitten up off the street 'cause she almost ran it over and she was keeping it in the apartment with no litter box and eating dog food so my brother said he would take it and try to find it a home...

Right now he's got it at his house and his 3 kittys are not happy..and he can't keep it anyways because he's gotta move into my parents old house because of the crappy economy he won't be able to buy the house he is in and the guy wants too much rent..and my dad isn't happy to have cats in his house again....so he really needs to find this lil girl a home QUICKLY...or else she'll have to go to the shelter 

i don't have any clear pics of her but she's probably around 14-16 wks old and a medium haired grey tabby. She's really affectionate


----------

